# Impressions of the Malvern Show



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Having skived off yesterday afternoon to visit the Malvern Show, thankfully the weather was kind despite the ominously dark clouds rolling in from the West. I was very pleasantly surprised to see so many accessory, craft and other smaller exhibitors / stallholders, and spent a happy hour browsing before eventually buying the best collapsible bucket I've ever seen (the pack-away 7 litre collapsible bucket, Mulberry Imports, Stand 29). I never thought buckets could be so exciting! I will come again, just for this marvellous choice of stuff that will probably end up gathering dust in my garage ..

I was much less impressed by some of the MH dealer stands, especially the standard of preparation of the used stock they had taken to the show. Many looked as if they were desperate trade-ins that had been dragged to the Show hoping some mug would buy, otherwise they were destined for the auctions. There was even one used MH offered for sale with a missing Luton window that had simply been covered by a bit of polythene and duct tape. Absolutely disgraceful; that dealer ought to be ashamed. I saw lots of shabby, tired, saggy and wrinkled upholstery, dirty washrooms, and broken locker and door catches. Actually that was quite educational, and I have a better idea of the marques that don't hide their wear and tear. By contrast, there was a 10-year-old AS Executive for sale that looked almost perfect bar some faded fabric. 

SH prices looked optimistically high; new import MH prices seemed at least 10% up from the NEC last October, in spite of show special offers.

I don't know if other show-goers felt this too, but the Brownhills stand seemed rather intimidating, with MHs arranged in a layout designed like a trap to force you to walk past their salesmen. Precious little chance of a relaxing browse around without being interrupted, so I didn't linger. 

I didn't have time unfortunately to drop by on the MHF ralliers, sorry. If I had spotted a MHF flag among all the bunting I would have done so. 

SD


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If you come in the campers entrance then MHF is dirrectly on your right once you cross two fields and get on the metalled road.

The camping plots are sold out I am told. 

The pitch layout for Brownhills is copied by seval outlets so that you cannot use their sales area as a short cut but have to see more vans than perhaps you wanted to if you venture in. Its been done like this by quite a few dealers for many years. My preferance would be that the salesmen should leave their suits back in the office and dress up as cowboys. 

Its still dry but a little breezy this morning and relatively warm.

Best show of the season so far I reckon, Lots of Cowboy outfits. (Excluding notable dealers!!) Beautiful Western ladies dresses but the lancashire accent I overheard seemed wrong with someone looking like John Wayne in full uniform.

The awning is still in one piece!

C.


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks SpeedyDux for your informative review!

Gereshom


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

As Clive says a few dealers do that 'entrapment' thing, although BH have always been worst at the shows I've been to. I don't understand it because like Speedy it intimidates me and I get so angry at their amateurish attempt at incarcerating customers that I just don't go on their plot. I'm sure that lots of us feel the same way.

So a system that some amateur psychologist of a sales manager read about in a book somewhere has the opposite of the intended effect and actually drives customers away. It makes absolutely no sense.

I also agree about the suits. Completely inappropriate for a motorhome/leisure show, and shows absolutely no appreciation of the motivation of potential customers that attend and might buy. Whilst they may think they're the bees knees in the sharply pressed M&S best with pointy shoes they are more kitted out for a boring office or a wedding, rather than a summer outdoor leisure festival. 

SDA


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I also went yesterday,good day out.The R V dealers were doing their usual 'you can drive it on a car licence sir!'even though it was 38 foot long with a gross of 12 ton 8O 

tony


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Will be going tomorrow, got a discount voucher from MMM.
Gerry


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I am in the MHF section and we have been lucky with the weather so far. A bit cloudy this morning and one or two fine spots of rain in Malvern this morning but sunny now although breezy.

Went off to Malvern for a brief break from the show. There was a farmers market that sold some tempting produce. Back at the show by midday though.

Lots of goodies to tempt us and bought a Cadac Safari Chef and pleased to say we have been able to put that to good use this week-end.

Not tempted by another motorhome though, prefer what we have after looking at what is on offer.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> The R V dealers were doing their usual 'you can drive it on a car licence sir!'even though it was 38 foot long with a gross of 12


<cough cough>


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

SpeedyDux said:


> spent a happy hour browsing before eventually buying the best collapsible bucket I've ever seen (the pack-away 7 litre collapsible bucket, Mulberry Imports, Stand 29). I never thought buckets could be so exciting! I will come again, just for this marvellous choice of stuff that will probably end up gathering dust in my garage ..


Hi all

We have just returned from a day out at the show... we met one or two friends on the way around , had a long chat to RobMD who said that you were all happy with the MHF camping area ... We ran out of time to visit you there as out attention was diverted for an hour or more by a really nice van, at a really nice price... 

We did see the folding bucket stand and I told the guy on the stand that I had read about his buckets earlier this morning on the biggest motorhome website in the world: Motorhomefacts ... he was most impressed :lol: ...we may hear from him sometime he did write down the web address :wink:

To those stopping over enjoy the rest of your stay ..and to anyone doing a day visit tomorrow...there are loads of traders and accessory stalls to spend a fortune on :wink:

Mike


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi all we,re at malvern first rally, everyones a cheerful lot esp rob md and mrs, we were made very welcome, thanks, have seen few decent priced motorhomes quite surprised only been ambushed once by b hills of all people, not found gaslow just a dealer of there,s as already mentioned weather holding out, up to yet anyway. think mhf have managed to get one of best fields,


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Shows been very good, weather rather on the windy side but the awning is still standing, excellent display of western wear and nearly been tempted to become a sheriff, but with some of the hats in the region of £100 I think I may have to pass on this occasion..MHF site is well located and were such a friendly lot..Good thing so far is we have not spent too much...Yet!!!!!!

I agree with above coments re, Brownhill.. there are like Cowboys in Suits trying to round up all passers by into thier ranch, But this Indian aint playing....

The Boombas


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi all, trading ourselves for the first time at Malvern, stand 120. Come and say hi. Havent got Vanbitz hot chocolate but I do have cold cans of Coke! Weather has been fantastic and a brilliant show. Great to listen to people laughing walking round. Really good atmosphere, met a couple of MHF peeps!
Simon


----------



## slinky (Jun 4, 2009)

*malvern*

Hi, We also went to the show yesterday, hoping to meet with some of the members on here to say hello, unfortunately after hours of walking up and down for hours looking for a flag bearing MHF, we had no luck, but the weather has indeed been kind to you all, We booked for the week-end also, but unfortunately the m/h decided to blow a gasket on the tuesday, so we had to settle for going for the day. Hope you all enjoy the rest of the show, and hopefully will get to meet some other time

Shirley


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*Malvern Show*

Just got back home from 4 great days at he show and camping with MHF, thanks to our marshalls who done an excellent job. Absolutely enjoyed the show, and the evening entertainment what little I saw was excellent. Everyone was extremely friendly and only too willing to share there knowledge and know how.

I also agree with all the comments made above about the standard of 2nd hand M/H as they were shoddy and not prepped for sale, having said that it seemed by the end of the show many of these m/h's had SOLD signs on. My bargin of the day was a Cadec Chef just what I was looking for and at the right price.

Alan and Jean


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Just back from Malvin. Many thanks to Richard, Rob & Beryl for all their effort.
Great bunch of people on the MHF site and what we thought was one of the best shows to date, And I did end up buying a Stetson!! now were can I find some boots, guns, horse..........

Nice to meet so many friendly people.. Looking forward to the Global!

Brian & Lorraine

The Boomba's


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Malvern show*

Many many thanks to RichardandMary and RobMD for the usual friendly welcome at the Show. My word - how many motorhomes were there on site - I think it was the largest show Malvern has seen. Thank heavens for the wonderful weather too although I personally would have preferred it to be less windy as I was unable to stand upright for long!!!!!!!

Here's to the Global -

Sundial


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes many thanks to RichardandMary and RobMD for a wonderful reception and coffee on arrival. We only went to meet MHF people and have a short break before trotting off to France but it ended up the most expensive show we have ever been to as we traded our Burstner Nexxo for a new Burstner Travel van . We were given virtually what we paid for ours and nearly £5000 off the list price and with interest rates so bad we decided it was the best time to do it. Oh well we're happy and broke now.


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

*Malvern*

Stopped on our way home at a CL near Windsor.

What a great show Malvern is, best show rally we have been to so far.

Our thanks to Richard, (we missed the lovely Mary) Rob and Beryl who did a great job, coffee on arrival! what a lovely surprise.

Entertainment was superb, even the weather was good.

Gina and Alec


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*Western Show*

Hi all 
Just had a great weekend at Malvern.Thanks to Richard,Rob n Beryl for all there efforts! Seen some some wierd & wonderfull sights,did anyone see the guy in the biggest sombrero i'd ever seen & also the Western motorhome which was a garden shed on the back of a pickup,it had window boxes with flowers in & pictures of cactus all around the pickup.The guy was inside with the door open cooking breakfast,it all looked very cosey.Just goes to show you don't have to spend thousands on a MH. Great show.
Cheers Lazza.


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

We too have just returned from Malvern, our first rally! Thanks also to Richard,Rob n Beryl for their warm welcome. It has made us want to sample some other MHF rallies.

Derek & Lesley


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Melly said:


> we traded our Burstner Nexxo for a new Burstner Travel van . We were given virtually what we paid for ours and nearly £5000 off the list price


How do you do that Melly?

The Nexxo must've cost £35K to £38K in the last few years and a Travel Van lists at circa £46K to £48K now.

So that's between £3K and £8K cost to change - a snip

How come I was offered only £26K on my 10 month old Adria, which cost £37K new, a loss of £11K? None of it makes sense?

SDA


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> How come I was offered only £26K on my 10 month old Adria, which cost £37K new, a loss of £11K? None of it makes sense?
> SDA


Two reasons!

1. You were trying to sell it for cash and I cannot afford to resell vans at the same price I paid for them, I do need a profit to pay the staff!

That was a good shout.

2, You only wanted to sell it because you were going to *steal the next one *from some unfortunate soul!

Can't have your cake and eat it

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Does anyone remember the Malvern show was originally created primarily for American RVs.?

It was a sequel to the RV Show at Billing and was created by Rick and Linda Jenkins. We used to help out in the early days but it seemed that every show was wet.

Glad everyone had a good time and the weather played ball this time.

Ray.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > How come I was offered only £26K on my 10 month old Adria, which cost £37K new, a loss of £11K? None of it makes sense?
> ...


Now Pierre I didn't say it was you that offered, I'm really trying to understand how our fellow MHFer got such a good sounding deal.

Would you have given £5K off list on (say) a new Sportstar and a PX of what I paid for the Adria last September?

And I wasn't going to 'steal' the next van, but it looked as if it might be within my stretch and I couldn't waste time getting a private and possibly more lucrative sale organised.

SDA


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

asprn said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > The R V dealers were doing their usual 'you can drive it on a car licence sir!'even though it was 38 foot long with a gross of 12
> ...


You know, when I was in the air force the nurse used to ask me to do just that as she gently groped my ......... but I digress ! 8)


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

In answer to your question.
For some reason our model has gone up in price by nearly £10,000 from when we bought ours, which we noticed at the Newbury show,so I presume it reflects on the trade in value.The reason the new van was discounted is that it is ex demo so been to a show but not registered.
So we get a 59 plate van with 400 mile on the clock.
Oh and my misses got them to throw in a bike rack and arial as we only just had a bike rack fitted to ours.Seemed an offer we could not refuse.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Melly said:


> In answer to your question.
> For some reason our model has gone up in price by nearly £10,000 from when we bought ours, which we noticed at the Newbury show,so I presume it reflects on the trade in value.The reason the new van was discounted is that it is ex demo so been to a show but not registered.
> So we get a 59 plate van with 400 mile on the clock.
> Oh and my misses got them to throw in a bike rack and arial as we only just had a bike rack fitted to ours.Seemed an offer we could not refuse.


It really does sound like you got a v good deal.

Our Adria's list price has increased by £5,500 in the last year and the list price is now £10,400 above the price we paid.

SDA


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

just got back from the show,had a great time.thanks to all the marshals and for the tea and bickys on arrival.The weather was kind and we met some nice people.Enjoyed all the entertainment,but thought the swing commandos the best .Looking foward to the next [email protected]


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I would like to say the show weekend was good. The rally marshals were as usual very good.
I would like to thank Richard for his help in getting my batteries re=charged and Alan for the use of his genny.
We look forward to meeting up with you all again.

Ron & Jacqueline


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

A very good show helpful and friendly marshalls and dry weather !!

The best product was the OZPIG I want one !!

and I was convinced by a female on a RV stand waving printouts from the department of transport that I could drive a 38 ft Rv on a car licence ??

Loddy


----------



## RobH (May 1, 2005)

*Malvern Show*

Got back today (Monday) from Malvern. Got there Thursday and this was an excellent show easily the best so far. Not just because of the weather but a great atmosphere and setting. Malvern show ground is exactly that a proper show ground and not a collection of fields like Pickering. I agree that the BH stand is intimidating and I never go near the place. I would not buy from people who look like double glazing salesmen any way.
I look forward to the Lincoln show hopefully we will have some good weather.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

loddy said:


> and I was convinced by a female on a RV stand waving printouts from the department of transport that I could drive a 38 ft Rv on a car licence ??


Hi Loddy.
Did you get a copy of the DOT info? 
You should have asked the said female if she would stand behind her statement with her body..... :idea: 

Ray.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Malvern show*

We really enjoyed the whole thing. I must say a big thankyou to the MHF rally marshalls who seemed to work tirelessly throughout the weekend Well done guys! I agree with quite afew of the comments above especially abouyt the used stock!!!!!!! However, many dealers have been stuck with poor stock as over the last year many of us are not buying new so the quality trade-ins are well down. It was the first time I have been to a 'theatrical Motorhome show' rather ancient sherrifs and old bods playing out their childhood in a grim worrying way. I still can't get my head around 3 teenagers, dressed as dubious indians with a whole array of cutlery hanging from thier belts. Its a good job the fuzz wern't around!!!! What is it with people that queue up at 4 oclock for the evening entertainment working a cleaver system of replacements to drape old glory over a table. Who were the INDIANS? It sounded like an irish gig group dressed up as Indians and who were totally incapable of delivering one real Country and Western song, which was proved by the inabillity of the pan faced line dancers to dominate the floor. I now have fond memories of the mobility scooters flying in formation up and down the isles carrying the plump aged Sitting bull and his Mrs. What is it with this country about dressing up. Lets hope the younger generation don't catch it else we will have another pandemic of self diluded humans possibly posing as Motorhomers.

Yours anti cowboys and indians but very pro country and western Ned


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Killjoy 8) 

tony


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

OZPIG, Yes, tempted by its simplicity

Start with an old gas bottle, 4 lengths of inch water pipe or conduit for legs, a longer length of 3 inch water barrell for a chimiminimey and a bit of burning with a gas axe and welding with a hot rod and you have it - less its coat of paint. The worry is how long your arm will be once you have carried it to your favourite picnique spot and how long you will have to wait for it to cool down before you can carry it back - to paint it again!
Other than that its a real jem!

C.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> As Clive says a few dealers do that 'entrapment' thing, although BH have always been worst at the shows I've been to. I don't understand it because like Speedy it intimidates me and I get so angry at their amateurish attempt at incarcerating customers that I just don't go on their plot. I'm sure that lots of us feel the same way.
> 
> So a system that some amateur psychologist of a sales manager read about in a book somewhere has the opposite of the intended effect and actually drives customers away. It makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> ...


Is not the term 'kettling'


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Nowt wrong with dressing up!! ... Now weres those high heels gone!!!!!


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Show*

Thanks very much Rob & Beryl and Richard for looking after us all: coffee on arrival: pitches marked: out great company, good weather and superb entertainment. Plenty to see, plenty to do. We'll be back     

Looking forward to the Global 

Andrea, Bob & Ellie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

A very good show.

Thanks to Robmd, Beryl & Richard for all their hard work. 

A great week-end.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

A big thank you to Richard, Rob and Beryl for a great weekend.

Also can I thank the everyone who helped persuade Ann that having a solar panel would be a good idea. :wink: 

See you at the Global.  


Paul


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

> Yours anti cowboys and indians but very pro country and western Ned


You may have failed to notice Ned that the Malvern show is advertised as a "WESTERN THEMED SHOW"

Don't knock the Westerners, they are a great bunch of people who raise many thousands of pounds for charity. Did you arrive a little late and couldn't get a seat? always the same at these do's. Not sure what the entertainment was like as we couldn't go this year (Just as Well eh!! or you'd have had a pair of fully costumed cowboys in your midst again)

If you like "country music" but not the Western scene, then go to a concert or country music club. Stay away from "western" events and "Country and Western Clubs."

Hell you've got my dander up now!!

:wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yup pardner,I'm with you. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Just like to add my thanks to RobMD and Beryl for giving us a warm welcome when we arrived by car. We weren't able to come in the motorhome and stay for the weekend as planned but they were very understanding and were all obviously hard at work making sure those of you who did make it were having a great time.

Thanks.

Catz


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

badger said:


> You may have failed to notice Ned that the Malvern show is advertised as a "WESTERN THEMED SHOW"


That's got me thinking.

I wonder how many of the weekend's attendees would not have gone if it wasn't 'Western themed'?

I wonder how many didn't go because it was 'Western themed'?

In other words if it didn't have the theme would it have been as successful and well attended?

I can see it coming - Peterboro' with a Trekkies theme, Pickering with a Dracula theme and heaven help us Lincoln with a Sealed Knot theme - oh the possibilities are endless.

But I s'pose at the end of the day it's whether the organisers make money and that depends on bods through the turnstile and retailers willing to cough up pitch fees.

SDA


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I know for a fact that there are a lot of Westerners that go to malvern, Just because it has a Western theme, Country Music, Western Trade Stands and a Western Show. Many of the Westerners don't have a motorhome, nor will they ever have one. In fact if it was a Western "vaccuum cleaner show, They would still attend. 8O 8O


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> Many of the Westerners don't have a motorhome, nor will they ever have one. In fact if it was a Western "vaccuum cleaner show, They would still attend. 8O 8O


 :lol: @ Badger......... has to be the best quote of the week Badge' :lol:

Mike


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

badger said:


> Many of the Westerners don't have a motorhome, nor will they ever have one. In fact if it was a Western "vaccuum cleaner show, They would still attend. 8O 8O


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

badger said:


> I know for a fact that there are a lot of Westerners that go to malvern, Just because it has a Western theme, Country Music, Western Trade Stands and a Western Show. Many of the Westerners don't have a motorhome, nor will they ever have one. In fact if it was a Western "vaccuum cleaner show, They would still attend. 8O 8O


And they'd probably still attend if they said they'd be 'run out of town' or 'shot on sight'! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I'm up for the challenge Andy...............out on the street at high noon......you'll see how fast I am with my Electrolux Six sucker....sorry shooter :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Yeah see!........I knew you'd bottle out!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

badger said:


> Yeah see!........I knew you'd bottle out!! :wink: :lol:


The hell I will 8)


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
:2gunfire:


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*western weekend*

Hi
At the outset I must come clean and say that I have nothing whatsoever against people dressing up, lets face it the Queen does it quite regularly, it's the fact that they were storking around looking so grim and glum that I couldn't get my head around :roll: I mean what were THE INDIANS doing at the top of the 'paying' bill on saturday night. The keyboard player had two feathers sticking up like roman candles, The lead singer was wearing his mums pajamas and a headress. The guitarist was in his grandad's westcoat and Jed Clampit was resurected to play base. Now whatever you say and wherever you are coming from this was taking the word 'themed' at it's extreme level. It was a good old irish (Sorry o green ones) con. Strangely enough I would go back as I thoroughly enjoyed myself even though it might seem that I am a bit cynical the guys at the MHF rally were. as usual, spot on, very friendly and a lot of them had dogs which always pleases my spaniel George.

Cheers........... Ned


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Did you go to the show on Sunday night and see the Swing Commando's worth going just to see them. 

Andy


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

oxford-wanderer said:


> A big thank you to Richard, Rob and Beryl for a great weekend.
> 
> Also can I thank the everyone who helped persuade Ann that having a solar panel would be a good idea. :wink:
> 
> ...


Oooppps, I think that may have been him in doors.
They are great though. we have been using it from the thurs to the monday and it was great.

Thank you Richard, Mary, Rob and Beryl. you made the week end great and you were very welcoming to every one who came into our rally

Jakki


----------

